# Egypt - via Morocco or Turkey?



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello. With Granddad laying in the Halfaya Sollum War Cemetary close to the Egypt/Libya border and me always wanting to visit what's stopping me?

I am visiting Cyprus in September onwards and notice the 'hop' to the African continent is reasonably close and convenient.

*Has anyone experience of driving to Egypt either through Morocco or Turkey/Libya or any other route that I don't know of?*
Very early stages of planning. Having stripped out my old Merc' 508d for a forthcoming refit I'm also wondering what else I could do to my van for such a trip. Solar? Additional water/fuel tanks?

Thanks in advance,

Shane.....


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I wnet there 30 years ago,we entered at Alexandria and had to buy local insurance and a number plate. Our plate was unceremoniusly prised off with an ancient screwdriver-the insurance is a joke but compulsory.
When driving beware camels,donkeys and a lot of vehicles don't have lights especially in rural area were there is very little street lighting.
Take extra fuel filters with you. I was in a Searle Carawagon on a Land Rover and used a very large funnel with a fine mesh,so fine it filtered out dust and sand particles. Put cling film on the windows if there are any winds,we used to grease the windows.
Recently Egypt has become very fundamentalist, so observe dress codes,especially women. Going from Egypt to Libya may cause some hassle because of the Camp David peace accord that Anwar Saddat signed with Israel.
It would be better if you contacted the foreign office for more up to date information.
I'm sur Ray may give you more uptodate and accurate advice.
Enjoy you adventurer


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

What about the ferry from Athens far less problems.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

38Rover said:


> What about the ferry from Athens far less problems.


That was the route we took drove via Yugoslavia (before the break up) the Corith Canal was stunning,well worth it.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Simplelife said:


> Hello. With Granddad laying in the Halfaya Sollum War Cemetary close to the Egypt/Libya border and me always wanting to visit what's stopping me?
> 
> I am visiting Cyprus in September onwards and notice the 'hop' to the African continent is reasonably close and convenient.
> 
> ...


Hi Shane,

At present there are no direct car ferries to Cyprus except from Turkey.

I think at present the "Least Hassle" way to visit Egypt with a motorhome is by taking the car ferry from either France or Italy to Tunisia see HERE for ferry details.

Don


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone for that info. I'm weighing up 'least hassle' versus 'adventure'. While no one wants to encounter serious problems anywhere and part of any adventure is overcoming predicaments, one must be sympathetic to politics etc. I do feel obliged to go for the easiest options since I have never been alone to such places and a 'toe in the water' will bea good an adventure as any. 

This is all part of my planning and the info. you have kindly posted will go some way to ensuring either my safety or my awareness of safety. Thank you.

Shane.....


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

You are likely to need an official guide in Libya , or at least I think you will.


----------

